# Tempo messen, aber wie?



## bissfieber (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab an einen Boot so einen Außenborder. Der hat einen Hebel. Wenn man ihn nach Oben schiebt wird man schneller, das ist der Hasengang, weil dort ganz oben dann ein Hase abgebildet ist. Wenn man ihn ganz nach unten schiebt wird man langsamer, da ist dann ne Schildkröte abgebildet, das ist also der Schildkrötengang. 

Habs letzten Sommer mal ausprobiert, aber konnte nur 3 Hechte mit Schleppen überlisten. Ich denk mir  mal das kanns nicht sein in nem Finnischensee. Vom Ufer aus hab ich mich nämlich dum und dämlich gefangen. Schätze mal ich bin zu schnell oder zu langsam gefahren. 

Meine Frage nun: "WIe finde ich leicht heraus wie schnell ich fahre in km/h"? 
Und: "Bei welcher Geschwindigkeit schleppt ihr auf Hechte in hm/h"?

Danke, Danke


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

- Hand-GPS
- seitlich am Boot nen "Testköder" laufen lassen um überprüfen zu können das der gleiche Köder hinten mit der richtigen, oder besser gesagt zum Köder passenden, Geschwindigkeit geschleppt wird .....


----------



## Heiko2207 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

Garmin GPS

Schleppgeschwindigkeit / Ruderboot:
2,5 bis 3 km/h

Schleppgeschwindigkeit mit Motor:
3,2 bis 4,0 km/h


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

Hallo Voxfischer,
ne Geschwindigkeitsangabe über GPS ist beim schleppen als alleinige Angabe ( und das will ich jetzt nicht vertiefen ) hilfreich, wie ne saure Gurke in der Sahnetorte. Fische nicht zuviele verschiedene Köder und lass einen Referenzköder neben deinem Boot laufen. Wenn der sich ordentlich bewegt, und auf deinem GPs steht 23 Knoten - fängst du trotztdem.
Geschwindigkeiten über Grund bedeuten garnichts - denn der Köder läuft durchs Wasser


----------



## Hulk16 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

Ich denke auf die Geschwindigkeit fürs Schleppangeln über GPS zu achten ist nicht so wichtig, die Wobbler müssen in der richtigen Tiefe, dort wo der Hecht steht, ansprechend laufen.
Mit 2 Schleppruten mache ich mehr Strecke wie vom Ufer mit der Jerke oder Spinnangel, daher sollte der Fangerfolg eigendlich besser ausfallen, egal welche Jahreszeit nun gerade ist.
So ein Urlaub läßt ja meist leider nicht so viel Zeit um viele Köder zu testen, aber wenn die Köder in der gleichen Tiefe wie beim Uferangeln laufen, sollten die Hechte doch etwas öffter zupacken.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

hi, 

ich hätte da auch noch ne idee....

bei meinem auto navi kann ich mir auch die geschwindigkeit anzeigen lassen, mit der ich mich fortbewege. ich denke das geht auch mit dem boot. 

viele grüße

Markus


----------



## Rainer 32 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich hätte da auch noch ne idee....
> 
> ...



.... nur hat die Straße in den meisten Fällen keine Eigenbewegung


----------



## mymo (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

Moin Fuchsangler,

kenne solche AB, habe selbst so einen.
Nimm beim schleppen mit einem Ruderboot die kleinste Fahrstufe (Schildkröte), nur bei Gegenwind etwas schneller.
Testweise einen Wobbi neben dem Boot laufen lassen - wenn er
normal(nicht hektisch) läuft, alles klar.
Eher zu langsam, als zu schnell. Wirst sehen, es funktioniert prima.

Viel Spass beim nächsten Test

mymo#6


----------



## Tiffy (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

Ich schätze mal Du bist über zu tiefem Wasser gefahren. Wenn Du von Land aus fischt und fängst dann stehen sie halt da  Und warum wohl ? Na weil sie sich dort auf die armen kleinen Jungfische stürzen. Ist in Finnland halt ein wenig später im Jahr als bei uns das sie da rumschwimmen. Und wenn Du nun zu weit vom Ufer entfernt womöglich noch mit zu großen Ködern fischt, dann wird das schlecht was mit Hecht. Wenn Du im richtigen Gebiet mit der richtigen Ködergröße fischt ist das schon mehr als die Hälte der Miete. Geschwindigkeit gut und schön. Ist im Sommer bei den Jungs aber nicht ganz so superwichtig..


----------



## bissfieber (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

Hi, 
danke für die guten Tipps.
Ich hatte mir vor dem Urlaub ein Echolot gekauft und hatte auch ne Seekarte mit Tiefen drin und so. Hab dann versucht die Kanten abzufahen so gut es ging. Da hab mich mit so nem Illex Arrnaud DD gefischt. Hmm mir fehlt warscheinlich die Übung.
Bin für weiter Tipps offen#h


----------



## Bass Assasin (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

Hallo!

Also du hattest den Arnaud DD. DD = Deep Dive.Denke mal daran wirds gelegen haben. Der Wobbler wird einfach zu tief gelaufen sein. Denke das war das Problem.Der Köder kann noch so schön laufen. Hat man die Tiefe nicht wo die Fische stehen,kann der Köder noch so verführerisch sein,sie beissen einfach nicht.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

Ich bin zwar kein großer Hechtangler, denke aber, es gilt das gleiche, die bei den meisten Räubern: Du kannst kaum Fische überfischen - aber sicher unterfischen.


----------



## Fear no fish (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

@Hans Heinrich!

So sieht das aus!Ob Forelle,Hecht,oder Barsch...die meißten Attacken kommen von unten nach oben heraus.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Hulk16 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*



Fear no fish schrieb:


> @Hans Heinrich!
> 
> So sieht das aus!Ob Forelle,Hecht,oder Barsch...die meißten Attacken kommen von unten nach oben heraus.
> 
> ...


 
In erster Linie stimmt die Aussage natürlich, dann kommt es aber immer noch darauf an wie aggresiv die Hechte sind.
Also wie weit der Weg bis zum Köder ist, da sind die Hechte je nach Jahreszeit nicht bereit mal 5- 10m zum Köder zurückzulegen.
Vom Mai bis in den Sommer habe ich schon oft bei Flachläufer welche sehr dicht hinter dem Boot liefen gesehen, das der Hecht bis zu 10 m den Wobbler verfolgt hat um dann anzubeißen.
Aber das ist ja wohl eher ein anderes Thema......


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

Ich schleppe grundsätzlich grundnah (bei 4-6m Wassertiefe) und sehr langsam (2-3 km/h).
Benutze auf jeden fall ein GPS. Das billigste reicht da. Zur Not geht auch ein Auto Navi , PDA mit Navi Software oder ein Handy mit GPS Empfänger wie zb. das Nokia N95. Einfach Freifahrmodus einschalten und Geschwindigkeit ablesen. Die sind dann allerdings nicht Wasserdicht.


----------



## anglerman87 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

ich würde mal sagen den köder,so schnell oder langsam ziehen wie mit spinnrute auch aber so langsam wird ein boot nicht fahren wer weiss vielleicht klappts ja.Petri heil:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*



anglerman87 schrieb:


> aber so langsam wird ein boot nicht fahren


 
Ich finde 2 km/h schon ziemlich langsam...|kopfkrat


----------



## petipet (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

"Geschwindigkeiten über Grund bedeuten garnichts - denn der Köder läuft durchs Wasser"

Auf`s Haar genau so sehe ich das auch. Ein Referenz-Köder neben dem Boot laufen zu lassen (Dolfin) ist für einen 5 PS Jollen-Kreuzer-Käppten genau so hilfreich, wie für einen 150 PS VW-Marine-Turbo-Diesel-ARVOR-Eigner. Ich bin von allen maritimem Elektronikschnickschnack-GPS-Fishfinder/Abstrahlwinkel-Radar-Seefunk, Hydraulische Selbst-Selbststeuerungs-Steuerungssystheme... und alles erdenkliche,:l wirklich nützliche und unnützliche, geradezu traumatisch süchtig (auch wenn vieles nur Träume sind - auf der Boot Düsseldorf bin ich Stammgast) aber eins ist Fakt und das ist bei aller Elektronik doch auch wieder schön: Erfahrung ist nur durch Erfahrung zu ersetzen. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

Zu der Ursprungsfrage ,nämlich "Tempo messen,aber wie?" folgendes :

1- Geschwindigkeit über Grund : GPS
2- Geschwindigkeit durchs Oberflächenwasser : "Paddelsensor" am Fischfinder
3- Geschwindigkeit durchs Wasser in Ködernähe : Fish hawk-Sensor (o.ä.) am DR

zu 1, Geschwindigkeit durchs Wasser : Nach meiner Erfahrung sinnvoll, wenn man einzelne
Unterstände (große Steine,Abbruchkanten) anfährt,hinter denen die Fische auf "vorbeischwimmende"
Nahrung warten - gut zu beobachten bei Forellen in kleinen Flüssen, Anwendung im Salzwasser eher Dorsch als Mefo,im Süßwasser ab und zu Hecht.

zu 2, Geschwindigkeit durchs Oberflächenwasser : 
Zum Feststellen,bei welcher Geschwindigkeit welcher Köder optimal läuft sowie zum schleppen auf Oberflächenräuber.

zu 3, Geschwindigkeit in tieferen Wasserschichten : Je größer das Gewässer und umso näher am Ufer oder an Abbruchkanten / Untiefen desto größer die Abweichung zu 2 , womit dann der Köder ggfs. nicht mehr richtig läuft.

Uli


----------



## Dirk30 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

Frage passt zwar nicht hier rein, möchte aber nicht nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Sagt mal, wieviel Leine beim Schleppen habt ihr zwischen Rute und Köder ?


----------



## Hulk16 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*



Dirk30 schrieb:


> Frage passt zwar nicht hier rein, möchte aber nicht nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen.
> 
> Sagt mal, wieviel Leine beim Schleppen habt ihr zwischen Rute und Köder ?


 

Früher war ich immer der Meinung der Köder sollte möglichst weit hinter dem Boot laufen, heute reichen mir oft 20-30m völlig aus.
Hauptsache der Köder läuft in der Tiefe wo der Zielfisch bevorzugt steht und dieses sehe ich ja auf dem Echolot.
Wenn das Echolot verboten ist, dann ist halt testen dieser optimalen Tiefe angesagt.
Das kann aber schon mal zu Hängern und somit zum Köderverlust führen, oder du kennst dein Angelgewässer wie deine Westentasche.
Die Schnurlänge zum Köder ist wirklich zweitrangig, daran liegt es nicht wenn der Zielfisch nicht beißen will.
Es gibt eigendlich nur noch die Situation das der Zielfisch am Angeltag zu träge ist die Schleppköder zu verfolgen, dann ist halt Vertikalangeln oder Drop Shot angesagt.


----------



## Eisbär14 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

Vieleicht solltest du dir zu deinem Echolot einen Paddelradgeschwindigkeitsmesser kaufen (wenn du eine Anschluss dafür hast) der zeigt die Geschwindigkeit recht gut an und du hast beide Anzeigen im Blick. Gibt es bei Ebay USA für 5-10 $ plus 10 $ versand und ist bis 22€ Warenwert Zoll und Steuerfrei (in Deutschland 70€  teuer warum?)
Desweiteren solltest du beim Echo die Fischanzeige ausschalten und auf die dickere Linie im Bild achten (Sprungschicht).Einen Meter darunter gefischt und es wird beißen.


----------



## Platzwart (29. August 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

Du kannst die Geschwindigkeit in Knoten (schon der Ausdruck verrät ja, dass eine Messung auch ohne moderne Hilfsmittel möglich sein muss) auch so ermitteln:

http://www.yacht.de/yo/yo_artikel/powerslave,id,55,nodeid,44.html


----------



## Tiffy (29. August 2008)

*AW: Tempo messen, aber wie?*

.. haste da auch Zeit für beim Schleppen ?


----------

